# April is going to be a very exciting month!!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

All three of our does are due 4/19 (they all came into heat on the same day and all settled the first breeding) and also the LaMancha doe I have a reservation is due 4/23!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOO excited!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: I also have a reservation over at Lost Valley Nigerians on their doe ARMCH/GCH Lost Valley Nala 4*D/3*M 'E' but I'm not sure when she's due. :shrug: But anyway I'm so very excited!

*ARMCH/GCH Lost Valley Nala 4*D/3*M 'E' please think :kidblue: *









*Our doe Prairie Wood Lonestar Stella. Please think :kidred: *









Our doe Prairie Wood Sweet Mabelline. please think :kidred: 









Mabelline FF udder









Our doe Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach. please think :kidred: 









This is the LaMancha doe, Rancho-Snowfall Tulsa Time. PLEASE think :kidred: !!









Is she beautiful or what!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thinking pink!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: and blue!! :kidblue: hope you get your buckling!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty girls!! Keep us posted on them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...Happy Kidding... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! I already have reg names for all the kids if they are born. If Nala has a buckling is will be named Lost Valley CC Headliner, if Mabel has a doe kid it will be Lost Prairie Talk That Talk, if Stella has a doeling it will be Lost Prairie Watch N' Learn, if Peach has a doeling it will be Lost Prairie You Da One and if Tulsa has a doeling it will be Rancho-Snowfall Rockin Rihanna. I'm naming most of the kids after Rihannas songs (yes I'm a big fan :laugh: ) Tulsa is on cam if you want to watch her. She's in there with a few other does right now but they will put her in her own stall when she gets closer to kidding. She's the cham LaMancha with the little goatie coat on  http://ranchosnowfall.com/WhatsNew.htm


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You have beautiful does! I want to milk Mabelline!  Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: for you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope you get the kids you are wanting!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> You have beautiful does! I want to milk Mabelline!  Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: for you!


Mabelline is a DREAM to milk  She stands like a superstar, has big teats and large orifices (sp) and milks out to nothing. :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Whooo HOOO!! Some pretty girls there!!! Good luck! Hope you get your :kidred: 's


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks MommaB  Milkmaid, Mabels babies will be full siblings to Lost Prairie VL Heartbreaker who's in my sig. The kids will be sired by Olson Acres Valentinos Legacy (also in my sig.) Heartbreaker is just awesome and has gotten a JRCH already.We are taking free reservations on kids


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!! Should definitely be a fun month! Hope the kidding's go well. Keep us updated. Thinking :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

poprocksandPEZ said:


> Wow!! Should definitely be a fun month! Hope the kidding's go well. Keep us updated. Thinking :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


Thank you :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

